

New Class: Building a search Engine - teja1990
http://www.udacity.com/

======
molmalo
Looks interesting. Also, check out the link to "CS 373: PROGRAMMING A ROBOTIC
CAR".

By the way, in that video, Sergey Brin looks older and really tired!

~~~
dedene
Indeed, he does look REALLY tired!

------
matale
Why do none of these classes ever seem to provide enough information about the
actual content? For example what programming language will be used in this
class?

~~~
devans
The course will use Python. There will be more detailed information posted
about the course soon, but I'll try to answer any questions you have here.

~~~
plinkplonk
"but I'll try to answer any questions you have here."

ok so here is a question.

How do you plan to let people online actually program a robotic car? (More
likely) Do you plan to have some kind of simulated environment? Make hardware
accessible through the web? actually run student programs on hardware (and
send results back to students)? Make datasets from actual car sensors
available?

I am just wondering about the scope of the course here. More information would
be great.

Tangential: Does anyone actually write Robotics code in Python? All real life
examples I've seen (that actually drive robots vs teach an algorithm) uses
C/C++.

~~~
devans
The robotic car class is a separate class, so I'm not able to answer all the
questions about that one. (I am pretty sure, though, we won't be able to
actually send people physical robotic cars! There will be a simulated
environment, but it will use real data.)

~~~
plinkplonk
"The robotic car class is a separate class, so I'm not able to answer all the
questions about that one"

Oops. Sorry about that. My mistake :). Hopefully someone from the "robotic
car" class will pop in.

------
bambax
Week 3 is "Crawling the web" (the whole Web??!?) and Week 4 is "Responding to
search queries"; shouldn't "Building an index" be somewhere in Week 3.5?

Do people need to learn how to build a search engine for the Web, complete
with crawling and PageRank, etc., or do they rather need to know how to build
a search engine for a specific corpus of documents that they have sitting
around somewhere...?

~~~
devans
Week 4 is mostly about building an index.

The point of the class isn't for people to build their own personal search
engine to actually use, but to use the experience of building and
understanding a search engine as a vehicle for introducing computer science
and programming.

